# Is there any reason why I should trim my cats' rear claws?



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

When I took my cats to the vet for a routine set of checkups and dental work, i asked them to trim the claws. The also trimmed the rear claws, which I have never done myself.

I noticed that my cats had a lot of trouble doing normal things as a result, and frequently would stumble or fall off of cat trees and the like.

So I was wondering if it is necessary from two perspectives:

1. The cat's health. I think it's ok to not trim them as they seem to bite the rear claws to remove the old layers. I have read though that claws can curl back into the paws and cause damage/pain, but I'm not sure if that's only front paws.

2. Property damage. I have lots of carpet. I've always secretly worried that they were damaging the carpet, especially when they would come to a quick stop after dashing across the room. So far I don't *think* there's any damage, but I'm not sure about the overal picture, as I see my carpet every day.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

We don't trim our cats rear claws often. The rear claws are not growing that fast and also......I think our cats don't like us to cut them - it's pretty difficult!!!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I just take the very tips off their rear claws if they look pointed at all. Usually they are dull from running like mad across the kitchen floor, trying to dig in for grip but instead just scraping their claws! It's such a funny sound!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I would clip them - simply because when my cat decides to use my as a cat tree - it hurts SO much more when he is using both his front and back claws. Also - they seem to grow out much faster on my cat. Even if you don't have these problems - I would trim their back feet if nothing more than to get them used to it if you needed to do it later... such as them becoming less active and needing their claws trimed and things of that nature. 

I'm going through the same thing with Tigger right now - I've never trimmed his nails before - he is an indoor/outdoor cat and now he isn't climbing anymore - and his nails are super long... I don't know if he'll let me clip them or not. I would really think about clipping all.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

The only time the rear claws get clipped is either at the vet's under anaesthesia or about twice a year when they get particularly sharp. I haven't noticed any damage to the carpet.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

sentimentalgirl said:


> We don't trim our cats rear claws often. The rear claws are not growing that fast


Yup, same here.


----------

